# To Devil'S Dyke And Back



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got a few vintage motorcycling events coming up soon...

...the most important of which is the 2011 Banbury Run in June. This event is open to all bikes manufactured before 1931 and attracts entrants from all over the world. This year, I'm one of the lucky 600 participants --- I applied early and secured a place.. I last rode in it about 14 years ago but since that time, I've not had a bike old enough...until Dec 2010 when I traded one of my bikes for a 1929 Ariel 500cc Model F :yes:. Really looking forward to June.

Technology has moved on, so I won't be taking my box Brownie but I am taking a Drift X170 helmet camera. Seadog (Mike) and I have been researching these things for the last 3 or 4 weeks and Drift is the one to get. Drift do an X170 (Â£) and an HD170 (Â£Â£Â£)...I decided to go for the cheaper one but then found out it was completed out of stock in the UK . After numerous phone calls and a little bit of persuading, I tracked one down and it arrived yesterday :thumbsup:.

Today is the first day of spring in Brighton, or at least it seems like it; beautiful warm weather! So gave the camera a go and uploaded on to YouTube. This is my first attempt, so go easy on me :duh: :


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

That makes me want to get a motorbike!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice clear video Paul, didnt get any sound on my netbook so dont know if it was recorded with sound or not. Cant wait for the weather to get a bit warmer been out a couple of times on the bandit but any longer than an hour and frostbite starts setting in!!

Whats the bike your on in the vid?

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1250banditman said:


> Whats the bike your on in the vid?


This one Dave...a 2010 Honda VT750S


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Photography is great,Paul, but it's scary watching you blokes driving on the wrong side of the road. :goof: :grin: Wind noise is a little loud at times, maybe a baffle?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They look very usable mirrors.  Hi-viz on or not?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> They look very usable mirrors.


Extension arms fitted (the black part). 



MarkF said:


> Hi-viz on or not?


On this ride...not. :fear:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > They look very usable mirrors.
> ...


Wow, never noticed, they must have been poo before. An excellent bit of kit, good mirrors make riding so much more enjoyable. 



Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi-viz on or not?
> ...


You are such a rebel Paul. 

That bike is a lovely colour.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Technology has moved on, so I won't be taking my box Brownie


 :sadwalk: 

Paul, nice quality video....it sure is amazing from the newer minicams.

But the sequence just reminds me that motorbikes are just half a car with all the safe bits taken off! 

You must have been happy riding though....I could hear you whistling all the way :rofl:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got a few vintage motorcycling events coming up soon...
> 
> ...the most important of which is the 2011 Banbury Run in June. This event is open to all bikes manufactured before 1931 and attracts entrants from all over the world. This year, I'm one of the lucky 600 participants --- I applied early and secured a place.. I last rode in it about 14 years ago but since that time, I've not had a bike old enough...until Dec 2010 when I traded one of my bikes for a 1929 Ariel 500cc Model F :yes:. Really looking forward to June.


Whoo Hey! One week to go....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> But the sequence just reminds me that *motorbikes are just half a car with all the safe bits taken off*!


So true! me and mo-bikes :fear:

Take Care Paul, the world of Leccy Watches NEEDS you 

ldman:


----------

